# CPE Bach question



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Why does Sinfonia in D, mvit 1, end with such sudden dissonance? I chuckle every time I hear it.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Where are you hearing a sudden dissonance at the end? I didn't happen to notice any. But quite an energetic 1st mov.!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

No dissonance there.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Ask the composer, if you can wake him up.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

My mistake, the Largo movement. Recording led by Harmut Haenchen. I just heard it again. Perhaps there is a tonal gremlin in my playback at that point !


----------

